# Vape spots in Cape Town



## Achmat89 (3/11/14)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know of any vaping spots, where a few people could just chill and blow clouds without getting a "Stink-eye" from people? Places thats open at early eve till about 9pm at night?


----------



## Eti1 (3/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know of any vaping spots, where a few people could just chill and blow clouds without getting a "Stink-eye" from people? Places thats open at early eve till about 9pm at night?


VapeMob in Claremont is what you are looking for. Opposite Cavendish

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Achmat89 (3/11/14)

Yeah i know about them.. but they not open till 9pm. Im looking for an indoor spot after hours practically. Thanx for your reply @Eti1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

see this thread. May be useful as well
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-friendly-malls-and-places.2161/


----------



## Achmat89 (3/11/14)

Thanx @Marzuq.. that was very useful. I thank thee lol


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx @Marzuq.. that was very useful. I thank thee lol



no prob bud. always happy to help


----------



## Matt (3/11/14)

Long street cafe. I was standing outside they told me to come inside again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

Matt said:


> Long street cafe. I was standing outside they told me to come inside again.


wow thats awesome. haven't heard of anything like that happening before


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

​
Canal Walk --- the little coffee shop next to the escalators by the food court --- open till late and dedicated smokers section --- that can quickly be filled with a few big boned vapers. And as the norm these days you can hold them hostage and they give you money


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> canal walk --- the little coffee shop next to the escalators by the food court --- open till late and dedicated smokers section --- that can quickly be filled with a few big boned vapers. And as the norm these days you can hold them hostage and they give you money



i presume they have outdoor seating as well?
maybe enquire as a spot for the vape meet?


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> i presume they have outdoor seating as well?
> maybe enquire as a spot for the vape meet?


unfortunately not mate --- its small --- about six to 10 people comfortably, but outside there is a few places that could accomodate!!! i'll check with V&A centre management - there is a conference area in the clock tower that can host us as well --- with food and drink and what not. will ask them in the morrow


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> unfortunately not mate --- its small --- about six to 10 people comfortably, but outside there is a few places that could accomodate!!! i'll check with V&A centre management - there is a conference area in the clock tower that can host us as well --- with food and drink and what not. will ask them in the morrow


That sounds ideal. As long as we allowed to vape inside so as to accommodate the vendors and competitions. Let me know what they say please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

BOOKING ENQUIRY
lbcorker@waterfront.co.za 
LOCATIONThe Clock Tower, South Arm Road, Level 1 & 2, V&A Waterfront 
TELEPHONE +27 21 419 7661 FAX +27 21 418 4216 
EMAIL info@thepavilion.co.za
WEBSITE www.thepavilion.co.za


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

if i forget!


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> if i forget!


thanks forth info. i will call in the morning and report back the result.


----------



## Achmat89 (3/11/14)

Guys i found a new spot for those who lives in the southern suburbs in Cape town. The place is called the lounge on Kromboom. Its in Rondebosch East kromboom centre. It has a cigar room but is hardly filled. Most of the time people are smoking hookah.
http://www.the-lounge.co.za


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Guys i found a new spot for those who lives in the southern suburbs in Cape town. The place is called the lounge on Kromboom. Its in Rondebosch East kromboom centre. It has a cigar room but is hardly filled. Most of the time people are smoking hookah.
> http://www.the-lounge.co.za


Think the first vape meet was there earlier this year. Nice place but food sucks service sucks and prices are way too high. Just my experience both times I was there. Even saw and heard the owner curse a customer that questioned the poor service they received


----------



## Achmat89 (3/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Think the first vape meet was there earlier this year. Nice place but food sucks service sucks and prices are way too high. Just my experience both times I was there. Even saw and heard the owner curse a customer that questioned the poor service they received


Yeah im not really worried about the food though... just wanted to find a place i could go to tomrw night n chill with a few noobs like myself... yeah i have heard some dodgy stuff about the owner but we a decent bunch so i snt think there would be any hassles. Thanx buddy @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Yeah im not really worried about the food though... just wanted to find a place i could go to tomrw night n chill with a few noobs like myself... yeah i have heard some dodgy stuff about the owner but we a decent bunch so i snt think there would be any hassles. Thanx buddy @Marzuq




And informal vape meet. And u mention it in a post on the forum. Done be surprised if your few buddies turns out to be the Cape Town vapers Lol


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Yeah im not really worried about the food though... just wanted to find a place i could go to tomrw night n chill with a few noobs like myself... yeah i have heard some dodgy stuff about the owner but we a decent bunch so i snt think there would be any hassles. Thanx buddy @Marzuq


Was a while ago but ---Bossa Social Caffe?
http://www.dining-out.co.za/md/Bossa-Social-Café-Tygerfalls/3056


----------



## Achmat89 (3/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> And informal vape meet. And u mention it in a post on the forum. Done be surprised if your few buddies turns out to be the Cape Town vapers Lol


Lol the more the merrier... anybody is welcome to join. A meet and vape session is in order. The Vape Family must grow in Cape Town abit more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Guys i found a new spot for those who lives in the southern suburbs in Cape town. The place is called the lounge on Kromboom. Its in Rondebosch East kromboom centre. It has a cigar room but is hardly filled. Most of the time people are smoking hookah.
> http://www.the-lounge.co.za


This is the location the first cape vape meet was held.

We took up the entire "smoking" section


----------



## Achmat89 (3/11/14)

HPBotha said:


> Was a while ago but ---Bossa Social Caffe?
> http://www.dining-out.co.za/md/Bossa-Social-Café-Tygerfalls/3056


Quite far but a nice scenic drive to maybe have the new Vape meetup some time? Looks nice though


----------

